# La Palma=> Bike- Station in Puerto Naos



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

beabsichtige im März auf Palma einen Bikeurlaub zu verbringen.

Hat jemand mit der www.bike-station.de in Puerto Naos Erfahrungen gemacht?
Kann man die Station/ Guides/ Touren empfehlen?
Wie sind deren Touren organisiert?
.......?

Vorab Danke.


----------



## Doc MTB (23. Januar 2009)

Servus,
wir waren im Dezember auf LaPalma, allerdings hatten wir eine Tourenwoche bei AtlanticCycling gebucht. An einem freien Tag habe ich bei der BikeStation in Puerto Naos ein Scott Ransom&Shuttleservice gebucht. Rad&Service waren gut und der Preis ist fair! Die bieten natürlich auch komplette Touren an, aber es kann sein, dass man dann mit einigen Touristen durch die Berge pedaliert, die das erste Mal auf einem MTB sitzen! Kann u.U. etwas langweilig werden!
Deshalb lautet meine Empfehlung: "Schau dir das Tourenangebot von www.atlantic-cycling.de an!" Mit dem Service, dem Leihrad, dem Tourenangebot und allem was zu einem spaßigen Bikeurlaub gehört, waren wir außerordentlich zufrieden

Adios

DocMTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Januar 2009)

Doc MTB schrieb:


> Die bieten natürlich auch komplette Touren an, aber es kann sein, dass man dann mit einigen Touristen durch die Berge pedaliert, die das erste Mal auf einem MTB sitzen! Kann u.U. etwas langweilig werden!



Das wird aber meist dadurch entschärft, dass entweder 2 Gruppen gebildet werden, oder, wenn es nur ganz wenig Teilnehmer sind, die Beginner Chicken Ways fahren, bzw. ein Stück an der Straße entlang, während sich die andere Gruppe auf dem Trail vergnügt. Und paar km später trifft man sich dann wieder. Normalerweise kommen dann schon alle auf ihre Kosten. So wie ich die Bikestation kenne, werden die Räder jeden Abend gecheckt und gepflegt. Meist trifft man sich morgens in der Station und wird dann erstmal zum Startpunkt geshuttelt. Nachmittags ist man wieder zurück. Die Touren sind i.d.R. nicht meganlang, wenn nicht viel los ist, kann man Wünsche äussern, war man fahren will. Als Guide kenn ich nur den Besitzer Ottes, der super ist und auch viel über Land, Leute und Vegetation erzählt.


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo RockyRider66,

war im September 2008 auf La Palma.
Als Guide hatte uns _Siggi_ geführt. Siggi ist ein dufter Typ, lebt seit vielen Jahren auf La Palma und kennt alle Trails.
Die Bikes sind von Scott und super gewartet.
Ottes (der Besitzer) hatte mir über Nacht auf meinen Wunsch hin extra ein Genius Größe "S" aufgebaut.

ICH WAR SEHR ZUFRIEDEN

lg


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2009)

hört sich viel versprechend an....


----------



## Dr_Ufo (25. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich war vor 2 Jahren mal für eine von Ottes (Chef der Bike-Station) organisierte Tourenwoche in Puerto Naos, La Palma. Es war einfach genial. Es gab 2 Gruppen, Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene, in der ich mitgefahren bin. Ottes kennt die Insel wie kaum ein anderer, er ist ein guter Fahrtechniker und zeigt einem schon auch mal was. Die Touren waren mit das Beste, was ich auf dem Bike erlebt habe, fahrtechnisch nicht ganz einfach, aber machbar. Konditionell eher weniger anspruchsvoll, da wir jedes Mal hochgeshuttelt wurden. Landschaftlich gigantisch, atemberaubend. 
Dazu gibt es in der Bike-Station bestens gewartete Scott Räder, auch Enduros mit viel Federweg zu annehmbaren Preisen. Ich hatte mein eigenes Bike (fast vollständig zerlegt) im Flugkoffer dabei, das war auch kein Problem. Ottes hat jedes nötige Hilfe zur Verfügung gestellt, das Rad in seiner Station zu montieren. 
Viele Grüße
Axel


----------



## Type53 (26. Januar 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das wird aber meist dadurch entschärft, dass entweder 2 Gruppen gebildet werden, oder, wenn es nur ganz wenig Teilnehmer sind, die Beginner Chicken Ways fahren, bzw. ein Stück an der Straße entlang, während sich die andere Gruppe auf dem Trail vergnügt. Und paar km später trifft man sich dann wieder. Normalerweise kommen dann schon alle auf ihre Kosten. So wie ich die Bikestation kenne, werden die Räder jeden Abend gecheckt und gepflegt. Meist trifft man sich morgens in der Station und wird dann erstmal zum Startpunkt geshuttelt. Nachmittags ist man wieder zurück. Die Touren sind i.d.R. nicht meganlang, wenn nicht viel los ist, kann man Wünsche äussern, war man fahren will. Als Guide kenn ich nur den Besitzer Ottes, der super ist und auch viel über Land, Leute und Vegetation erzählt.




Hallo,

kann ich nur bestättigen
ich war vor 2 Jahren mit Ottes u Siggi auf La Palma unterwegs!


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2009)

danke für die rege anteilnahme!
gerne mehr davon.
gruß


----------



## Monsterwade (28. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> gerne mehr davon.


Dann bemüh einfach mal die Suchfunktion.
Das Thema gabs schon zigmal.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Dann bemüh einfach mal die Suchfunktion.
> Das Thema gabs schon zigmal.



danke für den sinnfreien hinweis.....


----------



## Daniel12 (28. Januar 2009)

hi, ich werde vom 11. bis 17. Februar auf La Palma sein und mit den Jungs von atlanticcycling die Big Mountain Week fahren.
kann dann nacher direkt berichten, wie es war...
... aber kann nur gut werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Januar 2009)

Ganz so sinnfrei finde ich Monsterwades Hinweis nicht, ich hab mir schon den einen oder anderen Wolf bezügl. La Palma und der dortigen Bikestation bzw. deren Touren geschrieben. Mir wird das wirklich mit der Zeit langweilig.


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (28. Januar 2009)

Type53 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann ich nur bestättigen
> ich war vor 2 Jahren mit Ottes u Siggi auf La Palma unterwegs!



genauso wars bei uns auch vor ein paar Jahren..
Wir waren teilweise selbst unterwegs und du konntest damals so Tourpakete von 3-5 Tage oder einzeln buchen. Nur schutteln ging glaub ich auch.
Waren in kleinen Gruppen unterwegs und hatten einmal so nen jungen wilden  Guide der ständig rumgetrialt und manuals gefahren ist..
Hat Spass gemacht.
Die Lavatrails im schwarzen Schotter waren geil..


----------



## on any sunday (28. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> danke für den sinnfreien hinweis.....



Sinnfrei sind eher Beiträge, die durch intelligenten Einsatz der Suchfunktion erst gar nicht geschrieben worden wären. Und dieser hier ist ein perfektes Beispiel dafür.


----------



## Dr_Ufo (28. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> danke für den sinnfreien hinweis.....



Die idiotischen "Benutz doch mal die Suchfunktion" Kommentare gehen mir schon lange auf die Nerven. Irgendeinen Klugschei$$er gibt es in jedem zweiten Thread, der glaubt, er müsse diesen Quatsch ablassen. 

Erstens ist es in einem Forum normal, dass sich Themen in regelmäßigen Abständen wiederholen. 
Zweitens ist es legitim, nach aktuellen Informationen zu fragen.
Drittens sind solche Bemerkungen eine Missachtung derer, die das Thema diskutieren wollen bzw. diskutiert haben. 
Viertens wird niemand gezwungen, einen Thread aufzumachen, der ihn nicht interessiert. 

So das musste mal sein!


----------



## Neckarinsel (28. Januar 2009)

Type53 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann ich nur bestättigen
> ich war vor 2 Jahren mit Ottes u Siggi auf La Palma unterwegs!



... kann ich auch nur bestättigen


----------



## emvau (29. Januar 2009)

Dr_Ufo schrieb:


> Die idiotischen "Benutz doch mal die Suchfunktion" Kommentare gehen mir schon lange auf die Nerven. Irgendeinen Klugschei$$er gibt es in jedem zweiten Thread, der glaubt, er müsse diesen Quatsch ablassen.


falsch! das nichtsuchen und ewige neueröffnen von freds machen das forum unübersichtlich. ich finde auch: dieses forum hier wird zu lasch moderiert!

aber backontopic: die suchfunktion lohnt sich wirklich! 
la palma ist hier sehr gut dargestellt und monsterwalde hat nicht gerade wenig dazu beigetragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2009)

ich frage mich nur, warum die leute hier sind und nix beitragen?
außer dem hinweis die sufu zu benutzen.

ich finde das forum sollte dazu dienen, sich über aktuelle dinge zu unterhalten.
nicht in alten archiven rumblätten.

wenn das jemandem nicht gefällt kann er sich ja bei wikipedia einklicken....


----------



## dirkc (29. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich war im Dez in Loslanos bei Bikeandfun. Radel allerdings selbst mit gebracht (wg Körpergröße!).
Kann nur sagen das mir das da besser gefällt, weil:

- Bessere Touren - supi Trails
- Mehr Biker
- Kein Touridorf
- besserer Strand (Puerto Tazacorte!!!)

Der vorher genannte Siggi ist jetzt Guide bei Bikeandfun! Wo er schon vor der Zeit bei der Bikestation war...
DER Singletrailguide ist Daniel von Bikeandfun...er fährt auch mit den Locals!

Wünsche euch so oder so ne geile Zeit auf LaPalma


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...
> ich finde das forum sollte dazu dienen, sich über aktuelle dinge zu unterhalten.
> nicht in alten archiven rumblätten.
> ...



Meinst du die Bikestationen haben sich in den letzten 3 Jahren so arg verändert? Die einen schimpfen auf die obere Station, die anderen auf die untere Station. Ich fand beide Stationen vor Ort unfreundlich - aber ich hatte ja auch nichts bei denen gebucht, da waren sie halt so, mei.  
Wenn du Freeriden willst, geh zu atlatntic-cycling, da weiss ich aus erster Hand, dass es gut ist.


----------



## on any sunday (29. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wenn das jemandem nicht gefällt kann er sich ja bei wikipedia einklicken....



Mache ich doch gerne, extra für dich Netiquette in Foren


----------



## mw.dd (29. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meinst du die Bikestationen haben sich in den letzten 3 Jahren so arg verändert? Die einen schimpfen auf die obere Station, die anderen auf die untere Station. Ich fand beide Stationen vor Ort unfreundlich - aber ich hatte ja auch nichts bei denen gebucht, da waren sie halt so, mei.
> Wenn du Freeriden willst, geh zu atlatntic-cycling, da weiss ich aus erster Hand, dass es gut ist.



Ja, in 3 Jahren soll schon einiges passiert sein. Manchen finden es vielleicht auch wichtig, ob der "Super-Siggi" nun da oder dort guided, und in welchem Zustand die Räder sind. Was vor 3 Jahren toll war (Räder neu und Inhaber motiviert), muß nicht mehr genauso sein. Insofern finde ich den Fred auch nicht völlig sinnfrei...


----------



## emvau (30. Januar 2009)

nein, die frage ist zwar nicht unbedingt sinnfrei, aber die hätte auch in einen bestehenden fred gepasst. 
in sauber moderierten foren funktioniert das geanu so, weil da ein derartiger sub-sub-sub-fred einfach gelöscht würde.

hier haben die verantwortlichen eben eine lasche auffasung. ich muss mich damit arrangieren und eben nach lust und laune antworten, auf die suchfunktion hinweisen oder eben gar nicht schreiben.


----------

